# advice on GSD puppy ears???



## kristin011 (May 7, 2012)

I have a 4 months old german shepherd puppy and I need advice on her ears, she is not a purebred she is mixed with lab but she has so much shepherd in her. and her ears have been all the way erect for a few days but kept falling back down I attached a picture of her with erect ears then when they flop down i would like for the to stay up i will still love her if they don't though.. I've heard lots of things like using foam rollers with medical tape to using breath right strips with eyelash glue. should i try these meths on her? if so what is the be way to help guide that ears up i also heard if there 7 months already the ears won't go up.. the only thing I've been doing is massing then upwards. i also know the ears will go up and down through out teething. please help?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome and she has the most adorable face

My boys ears were completely done with the ear dance around 5-6 months old. I offered plenty of safe things for him to chew on to work those muscles.

Can't offer advice on taping ears, others can. It's also a possibility because she's a mixed breed her ears may not go completely up. My parents have a lab/GSD senior mix, she has one up & one down.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The ears sometimes fall around that due to teething. I believe something to do with the calcium in the body durring the teething phase.


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Our breeder told us to have rawhide chips and bones for her to chew on at all times! When they are teething, the teeth will pull calcium from the teeth. Our Sam has had her ears up since 5-6 weeks. One went a little limp for about a day, and we started with the rawhide and it went back up the next day! May have been a coincidence, but who knows! lol

Sam 6 weeks:











15 weeks:


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

We gave Ritz bully sticks to chew, also use toys that make noise, clap, make sucking noises with ur mouth do anything to make those ears rise and exercise them.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this stage with the ears, adorable


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Me too, Courtney! Now at 17 weeks her body is growing so they don't look as HUGE! lol


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our 4 month old GSD has different ears depending on the day


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't guarantee it but by the way your pups ears look, I believe they will stand on their own. I have a Corgi mix who's ears looked exactly the same at that age. It wouldn't hurt to tape just to make sure though. I would wait untill almost 5 months old before you take action. With your pup going through teething, starting too soon with very soft cartilage could do more harm than good. Please keep us updated. Awesome looking puppy by the way!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard not to touch the ears as it tends to soften them?


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Shaina said:


> I heard not to touch the ears as it tends to soften them?


I've heard that as well. But on the other hand I've also heard that gentle massaging from the base to the tip increases blood flow. My vet told me to massage. I wish I knew whether it was ok or not.


----------

